# Need ideas for new stalls!



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I am currently in the process of building a new barn behind my house. I have it laid out for a 10x12 tack room and 5 10X12 stalls. I am through with the outside for the most part and now I am ready to begin building the stalls and tack room. I need some ideas for my stall fronts, if you have pics of how yours is set up I would be so grateful! I am just wanting to look at what others have and get a idea of what I will be going to do. I plan to start construction on the stall fronts this saturday!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

One thing I don't see mentioned in your plans is feed storage - do you have storage in another building for that? (only asking because I know how easy it is to forget things like that in working on plans)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, when we had a barn that had stalls, we actually had the prefab type stalls.

This is the only picture I can find that even looks similar









Except ours had the stall doors side by side like this


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

themacpack said:


> One thing I don't see mentioned in your plans is feed storage - do you have storage in another building for that? (only asking because I know how easy it is to forget things like that in working on plans)


 
Yeah it is easy to forget for sure when you take on a project! I am going to be storing the feed in the tackroom and they hay will be in the loft on the 2nd story of the barn.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Well, when we had a barn that had stalls, we actually had the prefab type stalls.
> 
> This is the only picture I can find that even looks similar
> 
> ...


 
I was considering sliding doors just not to sure how I would go about building them. They are definatly nice for sure.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

If you find a quality track and slider for the doors you build, let me know please. Everything I have found to add so far is either cheapy made, or costs nearly what entire prefab stall fronts would. Maybe I am looking in the wrong places? *sigh*


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> If you find a quality track and slider for the doors you build, let me know please. Everything I have found to add so far is either cheapy made, or costs nearly what entire prefab stall fronts would. Maybe I am looking in the wrong places? *sigh*


 
I will let you know for sure! I might just make my own track just have to see how I am going to do it, I tend to be quite the handy man with metal and wood alike haha, I love building things!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are some sliding door tracks and such. Doesn't say the price though. 
Horse Stall Accessories | Sliding Door Track Hardware


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, I wish I could remember where we got our door kit. For our tack room, we built the door ourselves and put it up. I can't even remember how much the kit cost :evil:. I'm sure not much help :?.

Wait!! Aha, found it... It includes everything except the lumber to make the door.
Horse stall kits for support post horse stall construction by Country Manufacturing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wallee said:


> I was considering sliding doors just not to sure how I would go about building them. They are definatly nice for sure.


The barn I used to board in had sliding doors, and at some point all of them started to get stuck and hard to move. Not sure what the problem was. I have 2 halves that can be opened independently (although my stalls open to the outside), also I have a grill between the stalls (not the wall) and love it: they can see each other and look quite happy about it.

This is what I have:


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Those are neat! Gonna look into that kit.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, KV, the only thing about sliding doors is that you have to keep them adjusted. If they start hanging just a tiny bit crooked, they can get really hard to slide.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> If they start hanging just a tiny bit crooked, they can get really hard to slide.


I think that's exactly what happened (I have similar issue with the deck door besides it's much lighter, so easier to deal with). I wonder why the BO didn't try to fix them, but oh, well...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, it tends to be one of those minor little upkeep things that most folks don't even think about. Since it happens gradually instead of all of a sudden, you just kind of get used to pulling/pushing harder and don't think about the fact that it used to be so much easier.

I'm actually guilty of that myself. My tack room door needs adjusted but I just haven't thought about doing it LOL.


----------

